# XFCE - Openoffice without gnome dependency



## sramaswamy (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all, I run a FreeBSD 8.1 machine with XFCE installed. I want to install openoffice without installing any of the gnome packages such as gconf2, gnome-mime-data, etc. How can I achieve this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dereckson (Sep 26, 2010)

When I red you question, I were wondering if OpenOffice depends from GTK 2.

And indeed, we read in the Makefile:

```
USE_GNOME=      desktopfileutils gtk20
```

That'd explain the gnome dependencies: those utilities are required for GTK2 installs.

For more information, you can find this URL useful:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/porting.html


----------



## renice (Sep 26, 2010)

Maybe

[CMD=]# make -DWITHOUT_GNOME[/CMD]

is useful?


----------



## sramaswamy (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi All, I think `# make -DWITHOUT_GNOME` is the best option we have. Thanks for your responses. Unless anyone has a better solution, this can be marked as solved.


----------

